# Overclock/overvoltage failed" when powering up



## aidlikeit (Mar 18, 2012)

So today im turn on my Pc and have this message:

Overclocking failed! Press F1 to enter SETUP or F2 to continue.
Overvoltage failed!.

I press F2 and my windows load, but it's lagging and freezing... 
I updated my motherboard but still nothing.


----------



## Troy_Jollimore (Dec 31, 2007)

Are you overclocking? If yes, then dial back to stock settings. But if you're not, this message will come up due to some other failure that forces a spontaneous reboot, usually. The BIOS will note the behaviour and think it's caused by an overclocking failure, even when it's not.

My best guess is that a RAM chip is faulty, or maybe in a cache somewhere. Used to be you could disable the caches and performance would pick back up. Nowadays, disabling the caches slows things down immensely anyway...


----------



## aidlikeit (Mar 18, 2012)

Troy_Jollimore said:


> Are you overclocking? If yes, then dial back to stock settings. But if you're not, this message will come up due to some other failure that forces a spontaneous reboot, usually. The BIOS will note the behaviour and think it's caused by an overclocking failure, even when it's not.
> 
> My best guess is that a RAM chip is faulty, or maybe in a cache somewhere. Used to be you could disable the caches and performance would pick back up. Nowadays, disabling the caches slows things down immensely anyway...


I don't do anything, just today i got this message. I use these CPU settings all 5 years...


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

usually this can be down to the cmos battery failing, replace it.


----------



## aidlikeit (Mar 18, 2012)

greenbrucelee said:


> usually this can be down to the cmos battery failing, replace it.



I'll try.


----------



## aidlikeit (Mar 18, 2012)

greenbrucelee said:


> usually this can be down to the cmos battery failing, replace it.


Can you tell my how to replace it? Just take off and they put in? Or buy new? :blush:


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Yup thats correct with your computer off take out the coin battery on your motherboard and replace it with the same Voltage equivalent.

You may have to re-enter your Date/Time etc.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Knowing what we're working with usually helps us to assist more effectively.
PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## aidlikeit (Mar 18, 2012)

A1tecice said:


> Yup thats correct with your computer off take out the coin battery on your motherboard and replace it with the same Voltage equivalent.
> 
> You may have to re-enter your Date/Time etc.


I take out that battery, then insert that, but still no luck. When i turn on Pc it says need to change date and time, but overclock was still there.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you will need to enter the BIOS and reset to defaults.

As Tyree asked please post your specs


----------



## aidlikeit (Mar 18, 2012)

greenbrucelee said:


> you will need to enter the BIOS and reset to defaults.
> 
> As Tyree asked please post your specs


Can you link a program which shows my all spec, because i really don't known...


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

is your computer pre built? eg,Dell/ACER/Toshiba/HP. If it is there should be a make and model number on your pc


----------



## aidlikeit (Mar 18, 2012)

A1tecice said:


> is your computer pre built? eg,Dell/ACER/Toshiba/HP. If it is there should be a make and model number on your pc


oh.. no its ASUS.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

the model number would help


----------



## aidlikeit (Mar 18, 2012)

greenbrucelee said:


> the model number would help



ASUSTeK Computer INC.
P5L1394 Rev 1.xx

BIOS
American Megatrends Inc.
0501
03/12/2007

Intel Core 2 Duo E4400
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 4400 @ 2.00GHz

Radeon HD 5670 Size 1024MBytes


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Have you bought a new battery and put it in?


----------



## aidlikeit (Mar 18, 2012)

greenbrucelee said:


> Have you bought a new battery and put it in?


i didn't found it at my small city.. in this week i would.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Almost any place that sells batteries will have the battery you need.


----------



## aidlikeit (Mar 18, 2012)

Tyree said:


> Almost any place that sells batteries will have the battery you need.


Ok, i'll search for it.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

A watch shop would be a good place to start.


----------



## aidlikeit (Mar 18, 2012)

greenbrucelee said:


> A watch shop would be a good place to start.


I bought it, but still my USB and sound isn't working, just i dont get that overclocking ..


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you need to now reset the BIOS back to defaults. Just taking out a battery and putting it back in or putting a new one in doesn't do much.


----------



## aidlikeit (Mar 18, 2012)

greenbrucelee said:


> you need to now reset the BIOS back to defaults. Just taking out a battery and putting it back in or putting a new one in doesn't do much.


Ok, i'll try it.


----------



## aidlikeit (Mar 18, 2012)

Still my sound and USB aren't working,,,


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you may have to reload your drivers.


----------



## aidlikeit (Mar 18, 2012)

greenbrucelee said:


> you may have to reload your drivers.


Can i ask how to do that? But i think its my processor problem , because when i turn on my pc, when windows loading apper i hear that strange noise,,,


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you re-install your motherboard drivers.

What strange noise are you talking about?

A processor cannot make a noise and neither can a motherboard they dont have any moving parts.


----------



## aidlikeit (Mar 18, 2012)

greenbrucelee said:


> you re-install your motherboard drivers.
> 
> What strange noise are you talking about?
> 
> A processor cannot make a noise and neither can a motherboard they dont have any moving parts.


From my headphones, when i rise sound up i hear strange noise like zzzzzzzzzzzzzz......


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

but you dont here it without the headphones on?


----------



## cjdelphi (May 17, 2012)

greenbrucelee said:


> you re-install your motherboard drivers.
> 
> What strange noise are you talking about?
> 
> A processor cannot make a noise and neither can a motherboard they dont have any moving parts.


not strictly true  an inductor can whine a little depending on the frequency


----------



## cjdelphi (May 17, 2012)

aidlikeit said:


> From my headphones, when i rise sound up i hear strange noise like zzzzzzzzzzzzzz......



you mean a buzzing sound?... that's normal it's just interference, probably caused by Electro magnetic interference from the circuits on your motherboard, the amplifier simply amplifies the noise and that's what you're hearing....

but the fact you get that noise is good because something's working properly, do you not get any sounds at all? you did install the correct drivers?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

cjdelphi said:


> not strictly true  an inductor can whine a little depending on the frequency


yeah a whine is possible but not a buzz.

I would agree with your second post that it just sounds like normal noise and nothing to worry about.


----------



## aidlikeit (Mar 18, 2012)

cjdelphi said:


> you mean a buzzing sound?... that's normal it's just interference, probably caused by Electro magnetic interference from the circuits on your motherboard, the amplifier simply amplifies the noise and that's what you're hearing....
> 
> but the fact you get that noise is good because something's working properly, do you not get any sounds at all? you did install the correct drivers?


When i click test in my sound settings i hear with right ear noise, but music or other no. And that buzzing sound is very quiet..


----------



## aidlikeit (Mar 18, 2012)

Now my pc even turn on.. its not react at all.. When i push power button its just turn on and then turn off... Lights just flashed and thats it. I need turn off from energy source, then turn on, wait for 1 min and then it turns on, but after 10mins-2hours it shutdown itself...


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

This is a desktop right?

Sounds like your power supply has packed in and was probably where the buzzing came from.

what is the make and model of psu? if you dont know open the case and look at it.


----------



## aidlikeit (Mar 18, 2012)

greenbrucelee said:


> This is a desktop right?
> 
> Sounds like your power supply has packed in and was probably where the buzzing came from.
> 
> what is the make and model of psu? if you dont know open the case and look at it.


Sorry i was offline long time. Where i can find that case?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if you dont know the make and model of psu open the case and look at it. It will have a label on it


----------

